# 如何直接在firefox输入中文?

## vagus

我的firefox不能让我直接打中文，不知道大家是否有这个问题？有办法解决吗？

（目前我是靠gedit把中文paste到firefox上）

----------

## ldh168

用什么输入法？

----------

## vagus

我用的是SCIM的智能拼音

----------

## vagus

原来答案在这里：

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=230554

----------

